# Pictures of Interior Protection



## Interior Protection (Jan 29, 2011)

Some of you may find these pictures of interior protection interesting. Basically, interior protection reduces the risk of dust and debris contamination. If you have any questions, send me a message, or visit our CLEANWRAP Interior Protection website.

Bryce Abplanalp
CLEANWRAP Interior Protection
www.cleanwrap.net


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I use these pictures in my new presentation book that I am putting together? 

If I need anything I will look you up. Up until your posting, I thought tuffwrap was the only name in the business. Do you come to the Chicago area?


----------



## Interior Protection (Jan 29, 2011)

CLEANWRAP is Headquartered in Salt Lake City, UT and we do have an office in Chicago. We travel nationwide installing Interior Protection. 

Send me an email to: [email protected] and we can discuss use of the pictures.

Thanks.

Bryce Abplanalp
CLEANWRAP Interior Protection
www.cleanwrap.net


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Those are nice,I have never used them.I have seen some that had a drainage system within.


----------



## Interior Protection (Jan 29, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Those are nice,I have never used them.I have seen some that had a drainage system within.


CLEANWRAP Interior Protection systems can also have drainage systems integrated into them. Although it is important to note that Interior Protection system are not water-tight by design, but if used correctly and with proper supervision, suspended ceilings can be used to effectively divert and control water. We have also done projects where we installed a suspended ceiling with drains and hoses in a commercial facility where there were roof leaks but the weather wasn't permitting a roofing repair project.

Thanks for the feedback - I appreciate it.

Bryce Abplanalp
CLEANWRAP Interior Protection
www.cleanwrap.net


----------

